# Toby tested positive for Ehrlichia



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Toby just tested positive for Ehrlichia and I will pick up his antibiotics today.
A little background: Toby is 9 years old, he had a TPLO on his right knee October last year and a FHO on his left hip December last year. He recovered nicely without complications and was really doing well.
In July, Toby started limping on and off on his front legs, especially the right front leg. He was put on Rimadyl twice a day, did not make a difference, he limped less but kept stumbling. He stumbled really hard one time in August and was limping really badly. Rimadyl again, countless x-rays of that leg, nothing to be found. So, we were treating it as a bad sprain. No improvement was seen with Rimadyl and the vet noticed that Toby's hind legs should signs of muscle atrophy. I told the vet, that Toby is getting more wobbly in the hind end. More x-rays and starting on Adequan injections. Nothing found, limping continues. 
Then, a new member was posting about their dog having tested positive for lymes disease and she was describing unexplained limping in the front legs. This hit me like a ton of bricks and made me wonder if Toby had a tick borne disease. He had a geriatric profile done in June, including a heartworm test and tick panel with the in-house snap test. All came back negative. But, hey it was an idea. 
I called my vet and asked him if Toby could have a tick borne disease. The vet said, it is always a possibility and I brought Toby in for bloodwork. He had a CBC done, which was normal, did not show the decrease in platelets that is often seen in tick borne diseases but we sent out a new more extensive tick panel to the lab. 
Yesterday, the vet called and said that Toby tested positive for Ehrlichia. He also found it strange that the in-house test was negative. Anyway, Toby will be put on Doxycycline and we should know in a few days, if he starts improving. If he does, we know that Ehrlichia is the culprit. If he does not improve, back to the drawing board. 
Either way of course, the Ehrlichia will be continued to be treated with the antibiotics. 

Toby has gone through so much in this past year, I would love for him to finally be able to run and play without discomfort. I can tell he is getting frustrated. 

Please, may I ask you to keep your fingers crossed that Toby's problem is a simple as Ehrlichia?

Thank you! And I will keep updating.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers being sent your way that the doxy makes him feel like his old self again. It is so hard when they start to show their age!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

THank you for sharing your story, it is good information to have. I hope that you have found the problem and it will respond to treatment. Please keep us posted, this must be so frustrating for you to watch him struggle...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good toughts for a quick and complete recovery for Toby!

I always run the more comprehensive tests; the SNAP 4Dx just does not seem to be reliable enough for me living in TBD central


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor Toby. Prayers flying his way that he feels better quickly and that this takes care of the issue. Huge kudos for you in being so vigilant and persistant in looking for the cause of his problems. A good lesson for all of us. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*

I'm praying for Toby. Thanks for telling us about this.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, poor Toby. I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I hope it's "just" Ehrlichia. My understanding is that it responds very, very well to doxycycline.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear Toby is positive for ehrlichia, and I hope the Doxy does the trick for him. Are you in a high tick area? We aren't here (yet), but one of my dogs tested positive for Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever several years ago before we started using Frontline Plus. It's always a good idea to get the TBD panel run for unexplained limping. Keep us posted!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks everybody!
Thanks Anne, yes we are in a high tick area and all boys are always getting Frontline Plus applied. The boys are also vaccinated against Lyme disease. I guess we can never really protect them from everything, no matter what we do. 
Toby got his first dose of Doxy, now it's wait and see.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Feel better Toby!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Fingers and toes crossed for Toby here! :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Christa....poor Toby. I hope the Doxy does the trick. Good for you for following up as you did. Get better soon Toby and looking forward to positive updates


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely sending thoughts and prayers for your boy Toby!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about Toby. I wanted to tell you to keep an eye on him my American Pit Bull Terrier Mikado had Erlichiosis we caught it right away and he was put on antibiotics right away but unfortunately he developed Kindey failure and had to be put down at age of 6yrs. Here is one web site that talks about it.http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/glossaryterms/a/CW-Ehrlichiosis.htm


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this info. Hoping the best for Toby & he is back to running & playing. Please let us know how he is doing.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

How is Toby feeling today?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone!
Laura, no change yet. I have been cutting down on the Rimadyl to once a day, when I read the side effects of the Doxy. I don't want to overtax his system, his kidneys, his liver. 
Thank you so much for caring!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am just seeing this. I hope he starts feeling better soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cgriffin*

Cgriffin

Hoping that Toby feels better today!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I missed this one too. Sending positive vibes and prayers for Toby. Hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Just saw this thread. 

Sending positive vibes to my neighbors  The antibiotics should do the trick. It takes a good couple weeks to get over it completely.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you everybody!
I sure hope so, Danny. Today, Toby is limping more. Very, very frustrating........


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Just wanted to add a pic of Toby.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a handsome boy. We'll be shooting positive vibes and prayers your way


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

cgriffin said:


> Yesterday, the vet called and said that Toby tested positive for Ehrlichia. He also found it strange that the in-house test was negative. Anyway, Toby will be put on Doxycycline and we should know in a few days, if he starts improving. ....
> 
> Please, may I ask you to keep your fingers crossed that Toby's problem is a simple as Ehrlichia?


LOTS of examples of the Snap test not picking up tick disease unfortunately, it's not surprising to those that have seen a lot of TBD cases.

Please, never call Ehrlichia simple, it is a devastating and fatal disease, and you might knock it back down now, as it slowly creates unexplained disease in the body over the many years time. Slowly damaging the immune system, making it susceptible to many things that won't later be associated with TBD.

That the regular bloodwork looks good, is great, hopefully you caught it early so that these problems don't occur.

Here is the site for the tick list:
https://sites.google.com/site/tickbornediseaseindogs/
Somewhere there should be instructions on how to find the tick list if you are interested. They recommend 5 mg/lb of doxy for 8 weeks to help ensure that this does not recur. Doxy at higher doses kills, rather than inhibits growth.

With everything that your boy has gone through, I would see a K9 chiropractor, and supplement with acupuncture.

Oh, hate to say this, but some of the limping, can be caused by the lyme vaccine itself.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks! I have already done a lot of research on tick borne diseases. 
When I said "as simple as Ehrlichia", I ment, Ehrlichia is a treatable disease, bone cancer for example would be more devastating in my opinion. 
Sorry, but I don't believe that the lyme vaccine caused his limping.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How's Toby doing? Any change since earlier this week?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

No change in the limping yet. He seems to be less hesitant to break into a trot, so I am slightly hopeful and cautiously optimistic.  I'll stop at the vet's office today to pick up more meds and hopefully get to talk to the vet again about Toby's progress. 
At least now, Toby will finally take his Denamarin. He had been giving me a hard time about it. I put him on it because of having to be on Rimadyl and now the whopping dose of Doxy.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Toby is still not feeling well. Poor fellow. I hope he rallies soon


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Toby sure is a handsome boy!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Christa how is Toby doing? Is he starting to feel better?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Laura, not yet. I am consulting with the surgeon that did his orthopedic surgeries, hopefully I can get together with him this week. The surgeon wants to review the x-rays we have taken so far and examine Toby. I really want to make sure, that my regular vet did not miss anything. I really trust the surgeon.
Thank you so much for asking!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

This is a video I took of Toby and Dachsi last year, right before Toby tore his ACL, had TPLO and later FHO.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How sweet  Nothing like watching a couple darling dogs having fun


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Toby was determined to get into Dachsi's little dog bed, lol. He still tries and Dachsi sees it as a romping around game


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw that was such a sweet video


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I talked to my regular vet this morning and he thinks there is some arthritis in Toby's right elbow. He is sending the x-rays out to a radiologist in Nashville for review. 
I found out, and I am NOT pleased about it, that they dropped the surgeon that did Toby's surgery from their clinic. He is a mobile board certified surgeon and I really like him. As far as I know, he does not have his own clinic. I have not heard back from him so far and do not know how I would be able to consult with him under these circumstances. Arghhhhh, frustrating!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Is the mobile orthopedic surgeon Dr. Paul Newman? He did our Katie's ACL. Wonderful guy and fantastic surgeon.


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

Absolutely prayers for Toby going up right now for a full recovery and he will be back chasing those tennis balls again before you know it.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you!

No, Danny. The name of the surgeon is Todd Murphy. He is a real nice, down to earth guy. He never charged me for a follow-up consult, x-ray or exam. Maybe that is why the other clinic, dropped him. 
I am still waiting to hear back from him. I don't really want to send him an e-mail: "Hey Todd, heard that the clinic dropped you." And then find out, he was not aware of it. Complicated situation and very very very frustrating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry that Toby is still limping, hope the surgeon gets back to you soon.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks, Buddy'smom, I have been in contact with Dr. Murphy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*



cgriffin said:


> Thanks everybody!
> Thanks Anne, yes we are in a high tick area and all boys are always getting Frontline Plus applied. The boys are also vaccinated against Lyme disease. I guess we can never really protect them from everything, no matter what we do.
> Toby got his first dose of Doxy, now it's wait and see.


Praying for Toby!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Glad you got in touch with Dr. Murphy. Sounds like a fantastic vet. Are you able to see him?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks, Laura. 
Dr. Murphy may be in town tomorrow in another clinic. He will let me know and hopefully, I will meet him there. I do think he might be affiliated with a specialty clinic in Nashville and I will go there if need be. 
I am going over the head of my own vet, but I need answers and Toby's health is more important than playing politics.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

cgriffin said:


> Thanks, Laura.
> Dr. Murphy may be in town tomorrow in another clinic. He will let me know and hopefully, I will meet him there. I do think he might be affiliated with a specialty clinic in Nashville and I will go there if need be.
> I am going over the head of my own vet, but I need answers and Toby's health is more important than playing politics.


Christa - I agree with you. You do what you have to do. Hugs to Toby


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree that following through with the surgeon is the best avenue for Toby. I hope he is able to shed some light on things and you don't have to travel too far to see him.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you!
I have an appointment today with the surgeon (Dr. Murphy) at a different clinic which is already in Kentucky. It is just across the border pretty much, not far at all. 
I will update once I have some news.
Thank you all!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I met with Dr. Murphy today. He gave Toby a thorough exam, neurological tests and took x-rays. Well, found out that Toby does have severe arthritis in both elbow joints. 
Dr. Murphy said, Toby is not overweight, looks good but he needs to lose 5-10 pounds to take that extra weight off of his joints. There is no telling what caused his joints to get arthritic, whether he was born with it, predisposed to it or whatever. He thinks that having had surgery in both his hind legs most likely caused Toby to shift so much weight onto his joints and caused them to get worse. So, now it is continuing with the Rimadyl, Cosequin DS plus MSM, fish oil supplement, adjequan injections only if they seem to help and most of all, losing weight. Also walking for exercise, swimming if possible. 
I am to give an update to Dr. Murphy in 1-2 weeks to see how Toby is doing. If need be, there are other more invasive alternatives to help his joints, so possibilities are out there if needed. For now, we are keeping it conservative, before taking drastic measures. 
Wow, found out there are stem cell treatments out there, elbow replacements etc. Also acupuncture would be great, if needed. At least, I know where I am at now with Toby and what can be done. Makes me a lot happier.
I have not heard back from my regular vet about the other x-rays. I am not in the least hesitant to tell him that I consulted with Dr. Murphy. 
Toby is so much more important than playing games.
Anyway, that is all I have for now, but a lot more than I knew before. 
Poor Toby just cannot catch a break. I had thought taking care of his hind legs would secure him a pain free future. 
Thank you all so much for caring! It really means a lot to me!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Poor Toby! At least you are getting some answers! How are you feeling and holding up though all this?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks, Valerie!
Oh, I am holding up fine, was just a bit stressed about it for a while. But, I have answers and that helps out a lot. 
I am just feeling so bad for Toby, he has been through so much. But he is a trooper and Mama's baby, lol. When I picked out Toby as a pup, it was mutual love at first sight.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sorry that Toby is so uncomfortable. Poor boy. Hopefully one of the options will make a difference. Thinking of you and Toby


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

While arthritis is nothing to trifle with, it sure beats what could have been some of the alternative reasons for Toby limping. Rimidyl will help. Perhaps get some gel cold pacs from Walgreens and ice up his knees when you think about it. Arthritis causes inflammation, which in turn cause deposits Cold helps with inflammation. Learned that with my wife's treatments for my mother-in-law. I sure hope everything you're giving him gets it under control.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Toby's issues. I'm glad you got the consult with the surgeon you like. BTW, my Toby's vet does stem cell transplants--many successful, some not so successful she tells me- usually they know the chances of success aren't too good before it's done, but the owners want to try it anyway. Toby's other vet does the acupuncture on his eyes, which is working. We used another acupuncture vet for Barkley's arthritic and allergic issues and it was simply amazing. She also did massage, chiropractic adjustments and targeted B12 injections. 

I hope you find a good treatment regimen for Toby--lots of positive thoughts and prayers coming your Toby's way from his Texas "cousin" Toby!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you all so much! It really means a lot to me to have people that care!

Thank you, Laura

Danny, thanks about the idea for the ice packs. I must be getting old, you just reminded me that Dr. Murphy also mentioned using ice-packs on Toby's elbows. 
Yes, arthritis is not good either, but at least it is not bone cancer. That was a big concern of mine.

Anne, thank you! 
Yes, I am hopeful when I know there are alternatives and therapies out there for my Toby and thanks for your inside and experiences. If Toby does not progress with what we are doing now, I will look into all the different options and most likely will go to Nashville for that. Nothing like that up here. Even though Clarksville is a fairly big town, it is a big town with a small town mentality.
A woof, a sniff and a thank you from "Tennessee" Toby to "Texas" Toby


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Every time when is an appointment on the schedule I come back with high hopes that a vet will just say, oh it's nothing just take this pill tonight and tomorrow it's all gone. I wish it could happen for sweet Toby. He went thru a lot, he deserves a break, a huge break. At least I know Christa you will do anything for your Toby. And I will pray for him to feel better.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Poor Toby. You will find something to help Toby feel better!! Good luck talking to surgeon.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Christa, if you do start giving your Toby Rimadyl, you might want to add in a Denamarin supplement as a liver protector as well. Our vet recommended it and I feel like it helped keep his liver enzymes in normal ranges while we had our guy on it. If you've not used it before it's fairly expensive and you might be able to find the individual components of it (milk thistle and Sam E) in individual tablets in close to the same dosages of the veterinary packages. I posted those dosages here in another thread about 6 months ago, but will be happy to go pull one from our stash and PM you about it if you want. Apparently the Sam E is a very good anti-inflammatory itself! Our Toby's vet thinks all geriatric dogs should be on it anyway, even if they are not on an anti-inflammatory drug.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you all! 

Anne, Toby has been on Rimadyl pretty much since last December after his TPLO. He was on Metacam for three years prior for his HD hip. Metacam did not work as well for him after TPLO and then FHO, that is why I switched to Rimadyl per surgeon's instructions. 
It took a long time to recover from both surgeries, and I was never able to get him off of the Rimadyl for long periods of time. Believe me, I wish he could have been pain free and off of meds finally, but it was not ment to be.

I did start him on the Denamarin chewables, Thunder my lab mix, is also on it. Expensive as you know, but worth it. I am getting the chewables because that is the only form I can get the meds into both boys without any fuss.

Toby has not been as limpy since Tuesday, so I am hopeful that he is starting to improve. He is still on the Doxycycline for another week, the surgeon told me to take him off of it. He said, he does not see any systemic disease or symptoms of Ehrlichia. My reg. Vet prescribed for three weeks but also said, at times 2 weeks is enough treatment . It has been two weeks.

I will update, if there is a new development.
Thanks again everybody


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

CG

Glad to read he's limping less and the antibiotics did what they're supposed to zapping the Erlichia. Yeah


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the update Christa....I hope things continue to improve


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm glad to see that Toby's limping has improved and you were able to consult with the surgeon. I wish so many things were an easy fix instead of a jigsaw puzzle, but I'm glad that Toby has you watching out for him  Love at first sight indeed!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Christa - how is Toby doing today?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, Laura. 
Toby is a bit more limpy today. I wonder if it has to do with the Adequan injection he got yesterday. It goes into the thigh muscle of one of the hind legs and maybe, I am thinking, it made the muscle sore and he compensates by putting more weight on the elbows. I don't know. I can only assume. 
Other than that he seems pretty happy.
Thanks for asking!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> Hi, Laura.
> Toby is a bit more limpy today. I wonder if it has to do with the Adequan injection he got yesterday. It goes into the thigh muscle of one of the hind legs and maybe, I am thinking, it made the muscle sore and he compensates by putting more weight on the elbows. I don't know. I can only assume.
> Other than that he seems pretty happy.
> Thanks for asking!


You may be right about the adequan injection doing that--sometimes I miss on my cobalamin injections with Toby and he is tender on that limb for a few minutes. 

By the way, years ago we took our first Golden to a consult with an orthopedic surgeon regarding his severe hip dysplasia and we were discussing adequan injections. He said his partner was skiing at his vacation home with the family and his arthritic knee started bothering him so he took some of his dog's adequan and injected his knee with it--said it worked, but it burned like crazy for almost a day! 

Hope Toby feels better later today and definitely tomorrow.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

*update*

So, I talked to my regular vet today and he gave an detailed report by the radiologist t to me.
FYI, all x-rays taken at the regular vet's office where sent to a radiologist in Nashville for evaluation. 
The other x-rays taken by the surgeon last week were just of the elbows with findings of arthritis and fragmented coronoid.

Anyway, the radiologits found fragmentation in the right paw in some metacarpals and phalangial joint, as a result of a possible prior injury, degnerative joint disease in the right ankle, possibly due to injury,degnerative joint disease in the right elbow (no x-ray of the other elbow was done at the time) with possible fragmented coronoid process, degenerative joint disease in the left stifle - same leg where FHO was done, same in the other stifle on the leg where the TPLO was done. 

To make it short, Toby pretty much has degenerative joint disease in all four legs. Of course, we don't know about the spine and shoulders. 
So, not good news. About the prior injuries, Toby never hurt himself where he was limping or letting on that he hurt himself in the first place. So, I am none the wiser about that. He is one tough cookie.

I sent the report to the surgeon to review. He had not had the chance to look at the other x-rays because of them having been sent to Nashville and he himself, did not want to retake all the x-rays again, once he found the arthritis in both elbows. I also don't want Toby to have any more x-rays done any time soon.

Well, Toby is not better, not worse, is about the same as last time I posted, which is not as limpy and in good spirits.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, sorry to hear about all the degenerative disease your Toby has. What a trooper he is. I'm glad he's in good spirits and not as limpy, but hope he will be even less limpy soon.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Poor Toby. .......but not as limpy and in good spirits is good. I hope this continues. Give Toby a hug for me


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you, Anne! Thank you, Laura!
I just realized that last time I posted, Toby WAS a bit more limpy because of the Adequan injection. He got better a couple of days later and has been that way since. He ran a short distance across the yard with his brothers today, that always makes him feel better, lol. 
Thanks for caring!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Is Toby already on Rimidyl? Is there anything they can do? So sorry he isn't 100%.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you, Danny!
He has been on Rimadyl since last December. Before that, he was on Metacam for three years, due to his HD hip. 
So far, nothing to be done except for losing weight, Rimadyl, Cosequin DS plus MSM, fish oil, Adequan injections and walking, swimming. 
My surgeon suggested acupuncture, cold laser treatments, underwater treadmill rehab as a possibility , steroid injections, stem cell treatment if he gets worse. He personally does not do elbow replacements and I really do not want to go there mentally at this point. 
My regular vet suggested prescription science diet J/D, but I am not really sold on that either. 
Well, with him having arthritis pretty much everywhere, where to start? But, I would think the elbows are probably the worst for now.

What I have learned from both his surgeries, he will overcompensate with the other legs to keep weight off of the operated on leg and this in turn will help with degeneration of the other joints. When he had his TPLO on his right knee, he shifted his weight to his left hind leg where he had the HD hip. This caused his degenerating hip joint to completely give out and he had to have a FHO 8 weeks after TPLO. 
I guess there is no easy answer.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That's a lot of options to consider. Thank goodness Toby has someone who cares


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

The surgeon just e-mailed me and suggested steroid injections into the elbows to give Toby some relief. He is in town on Tuesday. 
I am not sure what to do, I asked him to give me more info about risks, side effects. 
I don't want to jump into something blindly.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry Toby's issues are compounding. I agree that he's lucky to have you looking out for him. 

A friend's dog had steroid injections a couple of times a year for allergies. One injection seemed to keep him in "manageable" health for a couple of months. It might be that the injection would buy him some time to work on his weight without too much pain. Hugs to you both.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Christa,

I know people who've had Cortisone shots injected into joints and backs with good results. I'd imagine similar results to that of people could be expected for Toby.

Here are links I found on Cortisone injections into joints (for humans). Toby's already on Denamarin, but since they're local injections I don't think they pose the same risk as injested or IV steroids anyway.

https://www.google.com/search?q=ste...:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=fflb


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you, Danny! Very interesting articles!
I also refreshed my knowledge about steroid injections last night and I could not sleep all night with all on my mind.
I looks like Tuesday is most likely not happening. I am pretty much in and out of the house all the coming week and won't be able to watch Toby after injections. So, I think I will wait. I am sure that the injections come with the same side effects of drinking and peeing a lot. If I am not home, Toby will have to hold it for hours and that might not work with the steroids on board. I also don't want to leave him alone after the procedure.
Luckily, he is not doing worse for now, so I think I have the luxury to wait.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> The surgeon just e-mailed me and suggested steroid injections into the elbows to give Toby some relief. He is in town on Tuesday.
> I am not sure what to do, I asked him to give me more info about risks, side effects.
> I don't want to jump into something blindly.


I hope you get some answers and understand not going blindly into anything at this point. Would the steroid affect or compromise his recovery from a tick borne disease? That would be my primary question I guess since steroids weaken the immune system. 

Also, ask him where he gets his steroid drug from-- I'm slightly skittish about the medication now that we have the big massive menigitis outbreak stemming from tainted steroid drugs from the pharmacy in Massachusetts. They apparently shipped it to 47 states.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you, Anne!
Yes, I have been pondering your above stated concerns and issues as well, hence my sleepless night.
I told Dr. Murphy, that this week is out and since Toby is not worse, I will keep doing what I am doing for now, especially working on getting his weight down. 
Dr. Murphy told me that the amount injected into the joints is too small to cause any of the severe negative side effects, but he understands that I want to wait and he is perfectly fine with it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry, cant offer any advice, sending healing vibes and prayers I know how much you love him and take good care of him. He is lucky to have you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Makes me happy to read how playful Toby is.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Christa, how is Toby feeling?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Toby is doing good. Thank you for asking, Laura. 

I finished up the three week Doxy, even though both vets said, I did not have to. But, I wanted to make sure to get rid of the Ehrlichia and Toby tolerated the antibiotics very well.
Toby is barely limping, starting to trot a bit more. I think he has shed a few pounds already. He is feeling good.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay, Toby!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> Toby is doing good. Thank you for asking, Laura.
> 
> I finished up the three week Doxy, even though both vets said, I did not have to. But, I wanted to make sure to get rid of the Ehrlichia and Toby tolerated the antibiotics very well.
> Toby is barely limping, starting to trot a bit more. I think he has shed a few pounds already. He is feeling good.


Fantastic!! Are you going to do a follow up test to confirm the antibiotics did the job on the TBD?


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Great news! Our fingers and toes are crossed that Toby continues to improve daily


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

That is such a great report! Glad that Toby is feeling better


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks, everybody!

Anne, I will add the tick panel to the next geriatric profile for both my seniors.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Excellent report  Go, Toby, Go!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great update, hope it continues and even gets better.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you! 

Here is a picture of Toby, that I took yesterday. He was talking to me at the time, lol.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Fozzie was a talker too! Gotta love it!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

cgriffin said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here is a picture of Toby, that I took yesterday. He was talking to me at the time, lol.


That's adorable. You can just see him 'roo-ing' his happy thoughts


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a precious sugar-faced boy!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad Toby is doing better. I haven't been on much lately. I'm trying to catch up with some of these older post. Toby, you are so very handsome.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He is a handsome talker! I think Toby must mean talker because mine is very vocal! Glad to hear Toby's doing better!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

dborgers said:


> That's adorable. You can just see him 'roo-ing' his happy thoughts


I agree! When I saw it, I immediately heard, "ARoooROOO!" in my mind


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Christa - just checking in to see how Toby is doing? (I love the picture of him talking..my Maddie used to talk to us all the time)


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for asking, Laura.
Toby is doing fine. Late last month, he tore of one of his toe nails again, same toe nail, third time. He was on antibiotics again, a bandage, but recovered really nicely. He is my clumsy boy, lol. 

No signs or symptoms of Ehrlichia present, yay! 
Coincidently, my dachshund Dachsi tested positive for Ehrlichia last month, no symptoms, and was also put on 21 days of doxycycline. Tick borne diseases are definitely on the rise.

Toby is doing really good considering his arthritis issues. I bought a magnetic collar from him, believe me I was a skeptic, but I am pleasantly surprised. It really does seem to help him. He is starting to run and play more, not limping much at all. I hope the trend continues. I have been able to cut back on pain killers, yay 
Of course, I should not say all this too loud, and boom .... somethingelse happens.....

Thunder got a magnetic collar also, he is slowing down but doing good.
Both boys are due for their geriatric profile next month. 
Thank you again for asking.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

That's good news. 'touch wood'. I'm glad things have settled down for you. That's interesting about the magnetic collar.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hugs to your boys, I am glad they are doing good.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm glad to see that Thunder and Toby are still feeling good (despite the toe nail issue) - then with Dachsi's round of antibiotics behind you - you can start 2013 out right!


----------

